# New Kubota disc mowers?



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Just glanced at these, seem to be pretty nice. Is the 3 blade disc that much better than the 2 blade? Years ago someone had a Vicon 3 blade and loved it. May get one more year out of my mower, looked at Kuhn and NH. NH just seems to be really heavy.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They have three blade discs because they are a Vicon. Check out what people think of recent Vicon mowers.


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

No input on a new Vicon. But, I have a 6' Vicon that is about 7 years old with 3 blades per disc and it has been a wonderful machine.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The three blades are designed to keep a blade in the material at all times....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Vicon became part of Kneverland a few years back, who got bought by Kubota. Seems to me a few other companies got rolled into that brand too, Kubota should have a wide range of stuff they could brand as orange.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Been looking at the Kubota DM2032 10'6". I've seen some posts and you tube videos from Vicon owners and they are pretty happy with their machines. One guy bought a 90's rusty vicon, repaired it and was duly impressed. so it's gotta be "as good as" anything else out there. Esp with the finance offer.

The Kubota has it where you can remove the disc hub from the top just like the NH/KUHN and Krone. And the warranty is better FWIW. The salesman told me 2 years for the whole unit.

Also saw a used Krone 283S gonna touch it tomorrow, they have the drive shaft. I might check out NH 6750, I have a great NH dealer here in town, but the Kubota is more enticing to me for whatever reason.. I'm just a little leary of a used mower based on what I've read here on the forum though.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a 283 that I bought used 16 years back and it's still going strong. The first 14 years it cut 250 acres per year, I've backed down in recent years. Take care of it and it will last you a long time. Even the biggest operator around here, who's run everything on the market told me none of them cut better than the Krones' and were the least trouble. He's since gone to running 2 Vermeer TM-1400 to cover his 800 acres 3 times a year.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I had a Vicon with the three blade disc years ago. I really liked it as I think the three blade design allows you to grab an extra gear or two. I don't understand why other brands don't adopt that concept.

Only thing, back then, there wasn't a vicon dealer within two hours of me.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

TJH said:


> I have a 283 that I bought used 16 years back and it's still going strong. The first 14 years it cut 250 acres per year, I've backed down in recent years. Take care of it and it will last you a long time. Even the biggest operator around here, who's run everything on the market told me none of them cut better than the Krones' and were the least trouble. He's since gone to running 2 Vermeer TM-1400 to cover his 800 acres 3 times a year.


I never see anyone knocking the Krone because of the open cutter bar like they knock some of the other mowers with the open cutter bar. So maybe it's the overall quality of the machine, not just one particular feature.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> I had a Vicon with the three blade disc years ago. I really liked it as I think the three blade design allows you to grab an extra gear or two. I don't understand why other brands don't adopt that concept.
> 
> Only thing, back then, there wasn't a vicon dealer within two hours of me.


Maybe because it would be a bit harder to get the 3 blades to balance when running? If a blade broke it would create a 3 way wobble instead of just a back and forth wobble.
But really I don't know


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Seems like one blade out of three missing would be better than 1out of 2 ? As stout as those shafts and bearings are I don't think that would be a deal breaker in either case.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

davang said:


> Seems like one blade out of three missing would be better than 1out of 2 ? As stout as those shafts and bearings are I don't think that would be a deal breaker in either case.


 blades missing ,three would be better on a static balance. Dynamic balance Iam not sure. Trying to remember my days of balancing roller mills and straw choppers. The systems we used told where it was heavy and than trail and error to put the weights on. The dynamic balance all depends on RPM weight and diameter plus length. Dynamic balance is very very very complex. The basic book we had in the shop was a 900 page book full of complex math. It was basic dynamic balance. Also the only test Dad failed in university taking mechanical engineering was one on dynamic balance. But than again everyone in the class failed that test.


----------

